# I'm Poor Now *PIC HEAVY*



## peacelover18 (Oct 22, 2007)

My hauls from the past couple of weeks

Melon and Rose Pigments, Samples of Rushmetal, Golden Lemon, and Helium Pigments, Diorshow Blackout Mascara, Sephora Lip Gloss Pencil #2, Clear Lipglass, NARS Baby Doll Lip Lacquer






OPI Nail Polishes in I'm Not Really a Waitress, Blue My Mind, and Purple with a Purpose





Mattene Lipsticks in Poise, 40s Pink, and Immodest, Naked Pigment, and Viva Glam II Lipstick





Alexander McQueen Pagan and Haunting Eyeshadows and Pharoah and Otherwordly Paint Pots





187 brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sweet Sienna Pigment, Tilt, Humid, and Springtime Skipper Eyeshadows, NARS Lip Lacquers in Chelsea Girls and Hot Wired (these are amazing!)





Lipstick in Sweet & Single, MES in Mi'Lady, Engaging, and Silversmith, and Rubenesque Paint Pot





So like I said. I'm poor now. No more makeup for me for awhile (at least until those pigment sets come out).


----------



## nunu (Oct 22, 2007)

WOOOOW great haul!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 22, 2007)

Excellent haul, enjoy.


----------



## dollparts (Oct 22, 2007)

nice!!!!! lots of great goodies there!!!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 22, 2007)

Very pretty things there


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice haulage!!!! Go Red Sox!!!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 22, 2007)

You got some great stuff!


----------



## peacelover18 (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Go Red Sox!!!!!_


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice haul!  Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## starangel2383 (Oct 22, 2007)

great haul and you know what? i think the majority of us that post comments on here are going to be poor by the end of december from all the different haulings we are going to end up doing.


----------



## jannax212 (Oct 23, 2007)

oh wow! nicccce haul!!!


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 23, 2007)

...but PeaceLover, you will look so RICH after you put on your makeup.....(everyday!!!!)


----------



## sitasati (Oct 23, 2007)

oh how pretty does silversmith look! I must get one for my collection lol. GREAT HAUL ..thanks for the pics =)


----------



## frocher (Oct 23, 2007)

Way to haul!


----------



## missbliss2 (Oct 23, 2007)

Jealous of your haul!


----------



## Wenzdai (Oct 23, 2007)

poor now..but.. paychecks come twice a month!


----------



## Jot (Oct 23, 2007)

oh nice haul. i can see why you are poor now


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Oct 23, 2007)

very nice


----------



## lethaldesign (Oct 23, 2007)

Excellent, enjoy!


----------



## Girl about town (Oct 23, 2007)

amazing i can't wait for antiquitease to come out in the uk!!! xx gorgeous


----------



## Miss_M (Oct 23, 2007)

Great haul !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enjoy your goodies !!


----------



## Leilani78 (Oct 23, 2007)

pretty haul! i know you'll have lots of fun!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Oct 23, 2007)

*Awesome haul! Enjoy your goodies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 23, 2007)

Awesome hauls!!


----------



## n_c (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice haul, enjoy the goodies!


----------



## missbliss2 (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a question about the NARS Lip Laquer. How pigmented is it? It said on the website that it was a sheer, so I was wondering since I didn't want to spend that much on something so sheer. Unless of course the color was adequate enough to show up.


----------



## xphoxbex (Oct 26, 2007)

hey did u get ur springtime skipper recently?


----------



## peacelover18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missbliss2* 

 
_I have a question about the NARS Lip Laquer. How pigmented is it? It said on the website that it was a sheer, so I was wondering since I didn't want to spend that much on something so sheer. Unless of course the color was adequate enough to show up._

 
I wouldn't say they are sheer at all - I wouldn't buy them if they were. I'll see if I can do a swatch later today to show you what they look like.


----------



## peacelover18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xphoxbex* 

 
_hey did u get ur springtime skipper recently?_

 
I got it a week ago. The MAC counter at Saks here in Boston still has stuff from the Barbie collection - I was so surprised! They have all 6 of the eyeshadows, Modern Ms., Sweet & Single, and Style It Up lipsticks, and Fashion Pack lipglass.


----------



## peacelover18 (Oct 27, 2007)

Swatches of NARS Lip Lacquers

From top: Baby Doll, Chelsea Girls, Hot Wired


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 27, 2007)

Oooo! Purdy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How did you get the Barbie stuff?


----------



## Mac_Mocha (Oct 27, 2007)

awesome, love the mineralized eyeshadows!


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peacelover18* 

 
_://specktra.net/images/smilies/cheerleader.gif" border="0" alt="" title="cheer" smilieid="279" class="inlineimg" />_

 

Yay, Congrats to the Red Sox and the Red Sox Nation on the World Series win!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I am an honorary member!!!)


----------

